# Mitsy and Muffin



## Butter950 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got two lovely lil girlies today. Im quarentine'en them to make sure they're ok. there both albino. They seem a little smaller than they should be but they are rats. I will get pictures as soon as I can use a camera!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

congrats on your new ratties.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

More like deathly sick from what I heard : Hope they end up having good behaviors, and like I said, they need to be in a different house to do it properly. A different room just won't cut it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

How much smaller do they seem? If they are too small to be away from mom, then they will need supplements to ensure they are given the best chance possible at growing into healthy adults and avoiding as many health issues as possible. If they are small due to genetics or poor nutrition, they still need supplements.

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

From what I heard they are very scrawny, can feel their little bones. They told her they were "adults", but they are very small from what she said. And they were bought from a pet store, so it's untelling what they brought with them. [we are cousins so we talk a lot ]


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahh, well you might want to give them easy to digest food with extra calories and nutrients. Such as ensure and baby food. Poor little things! 

Can we see any pics?


----------



## Butter950 (Aug 10, 2010)

Next time I see my cousin I will use her camera and get pics off them and my rat Steavers (I had another named steave as well) But to be honest in they re condition right now I cant tell if its even a rat anymore, they look like large mice. I'm starting to think they are but they re so scrawny! and when the petstore lady gave them to me she placed them in a feces covered, dark box so I couldnt see them. :l


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

They may be mice depending on factors... if I come over some time I will take a look at them.


----------



## Butter950 (Aug 10, 2010)

okie, I think they are due to they re head structure..


----------

